# wie weit draussen?



## Fleischpeitsche (8. November 2006)

hallo@all,
mich würde interessieren,
wie weit man so die verschiedenen köder (jigs, wobbler usw.)
am besten hinter dem boot schleppt, um am erfolgreichsten zu sein?
oder gibts da für jeden fisch seine spezielle technik (köder geschwindigkeit usw.)
will noch kurz anmerken, dass auf dem roten meer geschleppt werden soll...
will halt alles wissen, was da so im zusammenhang steht, um gut abzuschneiden.:q 

ich sag dann schon mal danke im voraus für die "hoffentlich" umfangreichen infos:m |wavey:


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (11. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

schon mal danke für die info!#6 
ich und mein vater wollen so eine tour über eine woche auf dem roten meer machen.
in der beschreibung stand, dass man sein eigennes gerät mitnehmen muss...
kp ob die das dann für einen machen!?;+


----------



## Sailfisch (11. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Die Frage der Auwahl der´Entfernung, in welcher man die Lures schleppen sollte, ist genauso wie auch die Frage welche Lures benutzt werden sollten, eine Glaubensfrage.
Und dann ist noch der "IchHabsDochSchonImmerGewußt-Faktor" dazu. Will heißen, wenn jemand meint, die Fische sehr weit hinter dem Boot zu fangen, so wird er auch verstärkt mit dieser Methode Fischen und auch damit die besten Erfolge erzielen. Genauso wie derjenige, der kurz hinter dem Boot am liebsten fischt, so seine besten Erfolge erzielt. Aussagekraft halte ich da eher für problematisch. 
Ich habe Sails gesehen, die beim Anfahren die ersten Lures ignoriert haben und den letzten, weit draußen befindlichen Lure genommen haben. Andere kamen von hinten und haben sich bis zum ersten Lure durchgekämpft und schließlich hatten wir bei der letzten Maldivenreise einen Marlin über eine Minute zwischen unsere Ködern und er hat sich für gar keinen entschieden. :c 
Wie heißt es so schön: "Versuch macht kluch"! :m


----------



## Rausreißer (11. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Hmm ich hoffe Dein English ist einigermaßen passabel,
dann solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall diese Seite reinpeifen:

http://www.pakula.com/book/04 Trolling.htm


Generell gilt, dass die kurz gehalten Lures direkt am Heck mit kürzeren Ruten geschleppt werden und längere Ruten mit längerer Schleppleine weiter vorn zu Bootsmitte hin besser platziert sind. Bei Kurven wandern die Lures weit aus dem Schraubenwasser und kommen so den kurzen Ruten nicht ins Gehege.

Wenn Ihr Wobbler  und Lures gleichzeitig schleppen wollt, solltet Ihr die Wobbler in etwa auf gleicher Höhe schleppen, da diese bei Kursänderungen wesentlich langsamer wieder ins Schraubenwasser zurückkehren als Oberflächenköder.

Aber das bekommt Ihr schon raus, den etwas Getüdel ist ja immer dabei.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (12. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

jau, danke nochmal.
die seite is echt gut, auch wenn mein englisch nich grad das beste ist... 
aber ich werd wohl selbst herausfinden müssen, wie's am besten beisst...
aber wird schohn klappen, wenn alles sofort klappen würde, 
währe es ja langweilig...:g


----------



## freibadwirt (12. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Hallo
habe am Roten Meer die meisten Bisse auf einen Manns 30+ in rot weis direkt hintern Boot  bekommen . Den kannst du auch mit verschiedenen Lures schleppen da er auch bei 8 Knoten noch gerade läuft. 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (13. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Generell würde ich auch sagen, daß 8 kn für Wobbler zu schnell sind. Die Grenze bildet die Belastbarkeit der Rute und die Laufruhe des Wobblers. Wenn beides bei 8 kn noch akzeptabel ist, so kann man natürlich auch mit 8 kn schleppen.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (19. November 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

jau danke nochmal für die antworten.#6
könnte mir noch jemand einen link, oder eigenne erfahrungen geben, wo ich sehe mit welchen fischen ich im roten meer rechnen kann?#a


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Nun genau weiß man es natürlich nie, was man fängt. #c 

Aber rechnen kannst Du mit:

Goldmakelen (Dorado, Dolphin)
Stachelmakrelen (GTS, Carangidae)
Barrakudas
Hornhechten 
Sailfisch

Bei den Thunfischen sind es:
Bonito (Katsuwonus pelamis)
Gelbflossenthun (Thunnus albacares) 
Skipjack, (Katsuwonus pelamis)
Und wenn das Wasser kalt genug ist ev.:
Albacore (Weißer Thun, Thunnus alalunga)

Die besten Kämpfer sind nach meiner Meinung die Skipjacks,
in Relation zu Ihrer Größe.

Ich würde Dir raten nicht zu große Lures zu schleppen.

Wann geht es den los?  

Gernot#h


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

es soll vom 22.9 bis 29.9.2007 gehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

#h ich habe mein besten erfolge mit 16 cm wobbis bei 3-4 kn.gemacht wobei ich die blechtauchschaufel(was für ein wort)verbogen habe damit sie in verschiedener tiefe laufen und alle anders wackeln.mfg.e.#6


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

hatte das mal in irgend nem tread gelesen, aber vergessen...#c
wie muss nochmal die bremse beim schleppen eingestellt sein?
zu, oder doch so, dass der fisch leicht schnur abziehen kann?


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

Mit was für Gerät wolt Ihr den fischen?
Stationärrollen Mulirollen mit Stern oder Schiebebremse?

Generell gilt das beim Biss die Bremskraft unter 25% der Leinentragkraft sein soll. Beim 1. Run verstärkt sich die Bremskraft,
weil der Durchmesser der Schnurspule kleiner wird.
Die Bremskraft sollte man an Land mit Hilfe einer Wage einstellen.
(Geht bei Leihgerät natürlich nicht)
Dazu sollte man die Rute anheben damit die Reibung der Ringe bei Ermitlung der Bremskraft berücksichtigt ist.

Du kannst Dir auch schon mal ein paar Lures selber basteln.
geht relativ einfach und die sind auch wirklich fängig: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48579

Gernot #h


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

gerät wird so ne 20-30lbs ausrüstung und eine 12-20lbs.  
mit ner avet sx 5.1.
an die 20-30lbs kommen multis mit schiebebremse (penn formula...)


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wie weit draussen?*

und das mit den selbstgemachten lures werd ich aufjeden fall mal testen,
von den oktopussen hab ich ja noch genug vom letzten norgeurlaub.
aufjeden fall ne super idee:m.


----------

